# Kabul - What specific to send?



## tova (Jul 14, 2010)

Hi,

Got someone going in (1st time) within the next couple of months to the Kabul region and besides the standard stuff one sees listed in care package ideas, are there any specific items that might be of use to a Marine?

Thanks

Tova


----------



## SF4ever (Jul 14, 2010)

All depends on where they are going and what they are doing.... if they are working at one of the headquarters there then I would suggest waiting until they settle in and see what they can not get at the PXs there. If they are going to a out station then you might send toiletries and snacks.....

Safe travels to you Marine and may God protect them from harm.


----------



## Rock42 (Jul 17, 2010)

kabul is the best place if your going to depoy. PM me and i will give you my ako address. tell you more about what the base luxuries have to offer.. 

best prices on beer.. best place for a steak etc.. no i am not joking.  its a fucking resort here. the only thing he will need is someone make sure he doesnt spend all his money.


----------



## 0699 (Jul 17, 2010)

Socks.


----------



## car (Jul 17, 2010)

Even though they're already on the list - baby wipes.


----------



## Rock42 (Jul 17, 2010)

Socks and baby wipes ?   
 no one does foot patrols, or lives in tents or field conditions.. 
 we ride around in up armored suburbans, hot chow is served 4 times a day,there is a pool at the embassy, there are more coffee and hajji shops on bases than offices. 
life is way too easy here.


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 17, 2010)

Don't forget wood fired pizza at ISAF HQ and the garden to hang out in.  I miss that.


----------



## SF4ever (Jul 18, 2010)

Just left ISAF HQ and Kabul for indian country ..... surprised to see a Gourmet Coffee and Pastry Shop at the ISAF Airport Departure Lounge..... no need to send instant coffee either.


----------



## Crusader74 (Jul 18, 2010)

SF4ever said:


> Just left ISAF HQ and Kabul for indian country ..... surprised to see a Gourmet Coffee and Pastry Shop at the ISAF Airport Departure Lounge..... no need to send instant coffee either.


 
Stay Safe!!


----------



## Rock42 (Jul 18, 2010)

The pizza is ok at Cianos on base, if you want a good pie, head to Bocassios. 
If anyone is in the area, headed to Gandamak tomorrow night, for our weekly "fuck its monday already, hair of the dog, recover from the weekend bender" 
War is hell !!!


----------



## AWP (Jul 18, 2010)

Rock42 said:


> If anyone is in the area, headed to Gandamak tomorrow night, for our weekly "fuck its monday already, hair of the dog, recover from the weekend bender"
> War is hell !!!


 
Gandamak, outside of J-bad where the 44th Foot was wiped out in '42?


----------



## Rock42 (Jul 18, 2010)

No, the Bar right down the road from Eggers. Good loud rock music, and the occassion high class pashtun prostitutes go to dance their asses off. 

The UN chicks hang out at the Serena, i cant afford $12 a beer. 

I prefer beer out of cans, so we pregame in the parking lot to get liquid courage.


----------



## AWP (Jul 18, 2010)

Ah.

I need a real job. I'm tired of Bagram.


----------



## tova (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks for the info - my family will appreciate it.


----------

